

Five recent PHP improvements - desushil
http://geshan.blogspot.com/2014/01/5-php-development-improvements.html

======
alexbilbie
I believe what the author is actually trying to imply here is that in 2013 the
PHP community got behind a number of different projects (PSR and
Composer/Packagist) and unit testing became a defacto part of developing with
PHP.

In my opinion as a PHP developer, I feel like PHP grew up a lot last year and
we (as a community) ended on a high.

Hopefully 2014 will see developers creating framework-agnostic
packages/libraries which the big PHP projects like WordPress and MediaWiki can
use to improve their core code (Joomla has already started this). In addition
there are movements to get shared hosts to upgrade their PHP installs and get
people onto PHP 5.4+ installations.

------
geshan
Thanks for the post.

